# Cypripedium acaule



## Daniel Herrera (Oct 12, 2013)

So, early this year I "accidentally" bought a cypripedium acaule alba, and after researching about its growing conditions and based on various success stories I decided to do the next: For temeperature, I decided to grow it outside, except for the occacional hot days in summer and the days that are too cold in winter. For watering, I add vinegar to the water to make the soil a bit accidic, also I let the soil dry between waterings. During rainy season I will let the rain do the watering. For soil, I use some type of peat that I had left over, I add some large orchid bark, fine orchid grow mix (includes fine bark and perlite) and pine neddles provided by the pine tree outside my house. The pine neddles will (hopefully) provide the accidity to the soil. I put it in a transparent plastic container (to monitor the roots) with holes on the bottom.

Today I took it out of the container to take a better look. Notice the decaying neddeles from last time I planted it.
The plant with yellowing leaves, winter is comming!
http://i894.photobucket.com/albums/ac143/daniel24941/Cypacaule_zpsd56b38ba.jpg
http://i894.photobucket.com/albums/ac143/daniel24941/Cypacaule1_zps89b3b77f.jpg

Again in the pot:
http://i894.photobucket.com/albums/ac143/daniel24941/Cypacaule2_zpsd9d71fee.jpg

If you have any suggestions, tips, or you think I might be doing something wrong please do not hesitate to respond, after all this is my first cypripedium, and I know this is not a plant for starters.

Thank you!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 12, 2013)

Daniel, it looks healthy enough so far. The big issue is of course the roots. I think your scheme is working well, but I'd add perlite to your mix to ensure complete free drainage. Also, keep up with the vinegar treatments. 

Where do you live? If you get winters where the ground freezes significantly, I'd suggest protecting the pot somehow - sink it in a sandy bed, in a frost free (but cold!) garage, etc. Personally, I don't like vernalizing adult plants in the fridge - too many problems. 

Did you get to see it in flower yet? It looks like you'll have a flower next year based on that bud.


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Oct 12, 2013)

I live in the central coast of California. There is no snow in here, but it does get freezing cold. I was thinking of putting the plant in the fridge, but I would rather not. Instead I am going to put the pot in my restroom where the window is always open, and it gets pretty cold, but not enough to kill the plant.
I did not get to see the flower, but hopefully next spring.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 12, 2013)

Why not just plant it outdoors? make sure the bed is very, very sandy and acidic. You could probably do well with just sand and crushed oak leaves and/or pine needles. What is your soil ph naturally? If its 5 or below, there is a good potential.


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Oct 13, 2013)

The soil in here is not very acidic and not very well ventilated. I put it in a pot to be able to take it in and out of the house in case of very cold ot hot weather, as well as to be able to monitor it better.


----------



## Dido (Oct 16, 2013)

good luck with this beauty


----------

